# Anyone have a westie??



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya, I am so in love with these dogs and would love to get one, but I was wondering if anyone knows how they are with children?? My dd is 4 and she loves animals but obviously she isnt as gentle as an adult would be.

If anyone has one and can tell me anything it would be great. 

Thank you. 
xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya Kate, we have a "bichon frise" 6 months old now called Dylan he's gorgeous!! Similar to a westie but in my opinion much much cuter. Look on the internet they are adorable, we couldn't be without him although he prob would like to dissown us at the mo as he was castrated yesterday! Bless him he's sooo forgiving. They don't loose their fur which is also a big plus as my son and i are allergy prone, fantastic for kids. Really intelligent also, ours cost 600pds as he's pure pedigree,but prices vary alot. I don't know how much westies are but i really want you to have a look at these bichon beauties    Maria = (BICHON FRISE FANATIC! CAN U TELL ) loadsa luck with ur chosen pup hun! xxxx


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Kateag
I've got a Westie cross and he loves children, I think if you bring them up correctly any dog would be OK with children, Make sure you get lots of books, I made the mistake of having my dog to replace my lost baby not a good idea, as long as they know their place they'll be fine.
Good Luck
Freddy


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

We have a westie, they are fab


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

My Parents have a gorgeous westie ***** - however, she has been known to growl at my nephews - my Parents wouldn't feel comfortable leaving the boys alone with her - just in case.


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

I have a 2 year old westie called Rosie and she is fantastic with children. She loves playing with my nieces and nephews and they all love her to bits. 

Alli


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you!! we are on the hunt for a puppy now, not sure if we should get male or female though

Am very excited!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Want to bump up this thread as we are looking for a westie.  We've got 2 cats but I've read that its ok as long as the dog and cats meet while the dog is still a puppy.  Is that right?  Looking to buy one in July.  Does anyone know any breeders in the North East area?

Tried to post this earler but its disappeared.  Doh!

Tracy xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Kate i haven't got a westie i have got a staffy x and a shih tuz and both are girls. I find that girls are more protective over their owners

Tracey i have got 3 cats and they have accepted my puppy. At first when i brough poppy ( the shih tzu ) home they spat at her but now my tom cat and her are inseparable   Apart from when i took her to be clipped. I brought her home and he didnt recognise her and went into a hissy fit    Took him 3 days to realise it was her
Good website its where i got poppy. www.epupz.co.uk

Luv sally x x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Westie's are great with children   

Did you get one after? 

Jayne x


----------



## Barbie0676 (Oct 26, 2006)

I think it depends on the dog...  I have a westie but she thinks she is the baby of the house.  My daughter is 5 and they play along well but Maggie (the dog) is not the kind of dog tha likes to be pulled or carried by anybody.  She has growled to DD a few times so if they are playing I have to be watching.


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

VERY TRUE BARBIE! Couldnt agree more, think you have a really good point  

No dog should tolerate being pulled about by children. Or even kids playing franticly round them. I think some parents expect miracles from their poor dogs! Teach the kids to be gentle and to leave them alone when they are in their beds. Its the dogs sign that they want some time alone in peace!

L xxx


----------

